# cool pic



## beastmaster (Mar 24, 2010)

I hooked a large thresher shark from my kayak this week. I tryed to get a photo of the shark, but he wouldn't cooperate. I did get this cool shot. I call it Bendo at twilight.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2010)

Very cool pic!

I used to like to catfish out of my kayak around here. A good sized catfish will take you for a decent little ride. I can only imaging the ride a shark would take you on...

Nantucket Sleigh Ride...


----------



## little possum (Mar 24, 2010)

That is awesome, crazy, but awesome. Ive seen a few people down at the coast that paddle out their bait, but I dont think its for me. 
Too bad you didnt land the shark and strap him on the back


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah i am into the whole kayak fishing thing. I was surrounded by Thresher sharks that night. They have a tail almost as long as their bodys, and will jump like a marlin. I kept one but felt so bad I'll never kill another one. But then again they taste just like swordfish. Thats a lot of fish steaks.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## little possum (Mar 26, 2010)

You realize I was kidding right?
THERE IS A SHARK IN YOUR KAYAK!!!! :jawdrop: lol

Kudos to you


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice pic, Really makes you want to go wet a hook.


----------

